# split face field stone



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Anyone lay any split face field stone? I have a bid to put in for a job. Im just wondering what the difference in laying that and actual field stone is.

Thanks


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey 6, Probably not that much unless you're the one splitting them.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

jmic said:


> Hey 6, Probably not that much unless you're the one splitting them.


:laughing: True that.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I would guess it goes in faster, since it is probably sawn 2 sides to split.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*String Mason*

How much are You paying a ton for this,and approx. location Thank's


----------



## Tesla (Feb 10, 2007)

I am an electrician by trade & business but have many questions regarding split face fieldstone. This is my own house of course, not a customer's. I have a poured foundation and would like to dig down to set a lintel, and place this veneer around the exposed foundation. Any tips and or trade tactics I should follow?


----------

